# crazy fish arrivals



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I've gone a bit nuts but there are two crazy fish orders arriving over the next week starting tomorrow. Our South American order, at least a good portion of it, is arriving tomorrow. The list is posted here. 
 There are a few anticipated types that weren't sent but I think the variety arriving more than makes up for the missing species.

By the end of next week we will have 19+, yup that's right, 19+ varieties of Apistogrammas including rarities like bitaeniata, elizabethae Super Red, Inka 50, Algodon I and a few more as well as larger sized German Blue Rams actually bred in Germany!

We will also have 20+ species of Corydoras in the store including rarities like fowleri, orphonopterus, caudimaculatus, pastazensis, eques, leopardus and a few more.

There will also be cool rarities like Mortenthall's Red Pencil, Red Line Splashing Tetras, Lake Kuromai (Parva) Rainbows, four species of Killiefish and even some Pirahnas!!

There will be a few surprise fish arrivals, even for us..... it's all in the list. have a look.

Please remember that the South American fish won't be for sale until Saturday and the European order will be ready next Wednesday

Just a heads up that plant permit number 1 is ready and a large Singapore plant shipment is arriving next Thursday with the species Bettas!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Harold, just curious what type of wild bettas you're expecting to come in? I probably don't have any room for them but wouldn't mind salivating over the list  lol.

Will be dropping by next week to take a look see .


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you ship your plants on your plant list? And I am in love with your Red Barbs as well would look great.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

1101cody said:


> Do you ship your plants on your plant list? And I am in love with your Red Barbs as well would look great.


We will be shipping starting at the end of May. We have a new plant supplier coming online soon and our permit fiasco with our current supplier has only been partially resolved.

check out the list after the weekend with details of the new supplier and pricing etc.... we're excited about the new (at least for us) supplier.

We are currently at our lowest level of plants since the fish tank renovations with an order arriving on the 12th


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Perfect and thank you for your quick response. The site I used to use has switched to wholesale only and they were great (although overnight from B.C. is not the cheapest).

Look forward to doing business in the near future.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ohh I am so glad you are starting to ship its really good news. Pat


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

When should I call to ask for a true pair of German Blue Rams?

Do they have to stay in the tank for a while before you can make those observations?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> When should I call to ask for a true pair of German Blue Rams?
> 
> Do they have to stay in the tank for a while before you can make those observations?


The size ordered should be fully sexable and will actually start pairing off in the aquarium a couple days after arrival! I would say by next Friday the first pairs will start forming


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, I will place a hold on a pair on Friday. 
My name is Angela FYI.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

menagerie said:


> By the end of next week we will have 19+, yup that's right, 19+ varieties of Apistogrammas including rarities like bitaeniata, elizabethae Super Red, Inka 50, Algodon I and a few more as well as larger sized German Blue Rams actually bred in Germany!


The elusive elizabethae....hmmmmmmmmm =D


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Otocinclus cocama? I needs me more cocama!!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Otocinclus cocama? I needs me more cocama!!


that was the only disappointment  They didn't ship them.

everything else in this order is amazing. The Apisto biataeniata are "fish atlas" worthy specimens. They look nicer than this!! Amazing finnage. All the Apistos that arrived today were all full size!

The Hydrolycus schomberoides (Vampire Tetra), Eigenmann's Pirahna's and Amazon Toadfish arrived in great shape too!!

@Angela... one pair will marked for you!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Hey Harold, just curious what type of wild bettas you're expecting to come in? I probably don't have any room for them but wouldn't mind salivating over the list  lol.
> 
> Will be dropping by next week to take a look see .


I'll post the species Betta list on Wednesday.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darn. Well let me know when you get more - I'd like at least 6 more


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Harold!
Just wondering if/when your outdoor pond plants are coming in?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Hey Harold!
> Just wondering if/when your outdoor pond plants are coming in?


What kinds are you looking for?

We have 4 types of floaters arriving Thursday afternoon. Water Hyacinths, Water Lettuce, Amazon Frogbit and Oblong Salvinia.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm calling dibs on salvinia oblongifolia. Will be dropin by *friday anyways.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Are the GBRs good for pickup today or should I call in and check first?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> Are the GBRs good for pickup today or should I call in and check first?


Call the store if you can again, Angela. We don't want to let them go today. We noticed a tiny bit of ich on some of them and would like to hold them for a couple days.

Sorry for the trouble and not noticing sooner.

Hopefully you see this before you come in. 

They do look awesome and there are about 4 pairs that have paired off in the tank.


----------

